# DC cartoons do better then Marvels cartoons?



## silverage (Oct 6, 2010)

Why do DC comics cartoons do much better then marvels. 

Example 

DCAU shows. 

Batman.TAS: 109 episodes plus 3 movies 
Superman.TAS: 54 episodes 
Batman Beyond: 52 episodes with 1 movie 
Justice League/Unlimited: 91 episodes 
Static Shock: 52 episodes 

DC cartoons that are not DCAU 

Teen Titans: 65 episodes and 1 movie 
The Batman: 65 episodes with 1 movie 
Batman The Brave and the Bold: confirmed to have 65 episodes 
Super Friends: 109 episodes 


Well it's very common for Marvel cartoons to be short lived. It's rare for DC cartoons to be short lived. 

The rare DC cartoons that were very short lived. 

Legion of Super Heroes: 26 episodes 
Krypto the Superdog: 39 episodes 
The Zeta Project: 26 episodes 


Most of the time DC cartoons are always lucky to have a long run. 



Why do Marvel cartoons always fail?, there are some rare cases they do good. 

X-Men: 76 episodes 
Spider-Man: 65 episodes 
X-Men Evolution: 52 episodes 

All short lived Marvel cartoons of 1990's or 2000's. 

Iron Man: 26 episodes 
Incredible Hulk: 21 episodes 
Fantastic 4 (90's version): 26 episodes 
Silver Surfer: 13 episodes 
Spider-Man Unlimited: 13 episodes 
The Avengers: United They Stand: 13 episodes 
Spider-Man: The New Animated Series (2003): 13 episodes 
Fantastic Four: World's Greatest Heroes (2006): 26 episodes 
The Spectacular Spider-Man: 26 episodes 
Wolverine and the X-Men : 26 episodes 




It's strange DC always has cartoons that do better then Marvels.


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 6, 2010)

They "DO" better because they are much MUCH MUCH MUCH better in quality. Marvel are releasing animated trash right now by comparison.


They haven't got it right since the TAS series from the 90's.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 6, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> They "DO" better because they are much MUCH MUCH MUCH better in quality. Marvel are releasing animated trash right now by comparison.
> 
> 
> They haven't got it right since the TAS series from the 90's.


well spectacular spiderman was awesome but damn Disney canceled it.


----------



## SasuOna (Oct 6, 2010)

Marvel doesn't care about this animation age ghetto
I mean even the original spidey animated series was edited and censored to hell and it still managed to be better than Spectacular spider-man.

DC cartoon shows just make for better animated shows really. Most marvel heroes really don't translate well onto say a TV show.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2010)

X-Men cartoon > everything.

Batman was a close runner-up though. Superman was cash, but Spider-Man was way better.

DC may have a slight edge in quantity though, with Batman Beyond being another good one that I can't think of a Marvel counter for off-hand.

I think they are about equal in terms of 80s-90s cartoons. Recent ones? Couldn't say.


----------



## Munak (Oct 6, 2010)

So how about that Super Hero Squad show? :33


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2010)

There two tangible reasons DC dominates animation




As long as both of people still live, Marvel will NEVER catch up


----------



## Selty Sturluson (Oct 6, 2010)

Marvel has Brian Michael Bendis.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2010)

Romano cast both Hamill and Conroy


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 7, 2010)

In terms of animated TV series, overall DC has had the better ones. Marvel has still had some good ones though. At the same time, I've found that I've really enjoyed Marvel's animated movies though.


----------



## berserking_fury (Oct 7, 2010)

A month ago I would have completely agreed with the OP, but I think Marvel finally figured out how to do cartoons. 

I'm not sure if it's been discussed on this board or not, but I think everyone should check out the Disney XD micro episodes of Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes.



I've watched all 16 of them and I'm definitely getting a justice league cartoon vibe from it.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> They "DO" better because they are much MUCH MUCH MUCH better in quality. Marvel are releasing animated trash right now by comparison.
> 
> 
> They haven't got it right since the TAS series from the 90's.



Take your nostalgia shades off. Spectacular Spiderman was a good show. 

I'd say that they were starting to get things right as I heard Wolverine and the X-men was pretty good. Disney buying Marvel fucked things up as the shows had to get cancelled for legal reasons.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 7, 2010)

The only thing marvel has going for them are the X-men, and even then, take out wolverine and it becomes ridiculously bland.

The rest is crap, I never liked Spiderman, never will.

Meanwhile DC... 


oh DC universe 

..aherm, and batman... and stuff.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2010)

I think people are living in the past by calling the 90s version of Spider-man a great cartoon. Spectacular Spider-man is amazing, and it is the best super hero cartoon to date in my opinion.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 8, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> The only thing marvel has going for them are the X-men, and even then, take out wolverine and it becomes ridiculously bland.



I have to disagree. I actually would've been happier if they stopped focusing on Wolverine so much. There are other X-Men I find just as, or more, interesting than him.

Hulk vs. Wolverine was good though.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Oct 8, 2010)

The longest running Marvel cartoon I can think of from my lifetime was the 90's X-Men cartoon, and after the 3rd season it was complete shit. Batman:TAS, on the other hand, turned to shit after the second season. Plus the move from Fox to the WB kept me from watching it for a little while after, since my hometown didn't have a WB affiliate until like 3 years later or something. So I'll always hold that against Batman:TAS.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 8, 2010)

Spiderman TAS was meh. X-Men TAS was the best, and imo was more _entertaining_ than Batman TAS for the first 3 seasons(becuase I never saw the 4th adn 5th  ). Batman TAS had the best voice actors tho. Hamill and Conroy are gods.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2010)

There's also the time when Marvel 'went bankrupt', which cause the premature cancellation of some of their TAS cartoons.

I'm probably one of the few who finds their TAS cartoons, other than the popular X-Men and Spider-Man, to be underrated.

Save Avengers: United They Stand. That cartoon. . . meh.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 8, 2010)

The only MAU I enjoyed was Spiderman honestly. As for the DCUA: Batman, The Batman, Batman Beyond, JL & JLU. Perhaps I'm not much of a marvel fan....







*EDIT:* Forgot I enjoyed X-men Evolution and Spectacular Spiderman. Those were great.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2010)

I think Batman The Animated Series is overrated, it's a great cartoon but I don't think it was the end all to be all. Batman: Beyond was awesome, I was always impressed by how violent it was too. Superman TAS is underrated, I thought it captured his persona and the atmosphere of the comics very well. Justice League might be the best DC cartoon they've made, it felt so epic and mature - Justice League Unlimited was more mindless but it was still fun.

I used to tell myself to like Ironman and Fantastic Four as a kid, but I knew that they were way inferior to X-men and Spider-man. Spiderman TAS relied heavily on cameos, and X-men got really chaotic and hard to follow after a while. Spectacular Spider-man is the best cartoon, but DC has had 4 real good series by my count vs Marvel's two.

If you take into account movies then it is a blow out. I mean really, what's the best animated Marvel Movie? Hulk vs Wolverine which is like a 5/10 movie.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Oct 17, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> There's also the time when Marvel 'went bankrupt', which cause the premature cancellation of some of their TAS cartoons.
> 
> I'm probably one of the few who finds their TAS cartoons, other than the popular X-Men and Spider-Man, to be underrated.
> 
> Save Avengers: United They Stand. That cartoon. . . meh.


Even the Silver Surfer one?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 18, 2010)

There has been much for me to like from both sides. My greatest loves were the Batman/Superman duo along with X-men. Ones I enjoyed to a lesser degree include several of the the short running ones from Marvel like Fantastic Four (although that probably heavily leaned on my enjoyment of Doom) and the Hulk. I wouldn't have  minded if Spectacular Spiderman managed to live longer as well. So to me I don't think Marvel did so badly for itself.


----------



## Brickhunt (Oct 18, 2010)

While I think DC has incredible cartoons, Marvel had awesome proprieties like Spider Man TAS and X-Men (despise the heavy censorship on spider man, but I was a kid and didn't grasp the concept of censorship, it was the quality of the story arcs that mattered, the Venom build up was awesome).

I think it helped that DC had a solid connection with Warner Bros. Animation and CN (since all are part of Turner), that ensured stability for their cartoons, while Marvel didn't get the same luck, hopefully the deal with Disney will ensure more stability for their animated adaptations this time (unfortunately, the deal ended Wolverine and the X-men & Spectacular Spiderman, that show was incredible awesome and far superior to TAS).

I didn't get to watch the new avengers cartoon, but I red very positive impressions about it and I'm genuinely hyped for Ultimate Spiderman, DC isn't doing bad either, Batman: The Brave and the Bold is freaking awesome and Young Justice is promising to be an incredible show.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 18, 2010)

Brickhunt said:


> While I think DC has incredible cartoons, Marvel had awesome proprieties like Spider Man TAS and X-Men (despise the heavy censorship on spider man, but I was a kid and didn't grasp the concept of censorship, it was the quality of the story arcs that mattered, the Venom build up was awesome).



This is my feeling on Spider-Man: TAS. I aknowledge that it was done with way too much censhorship, but at the same time I always enjoyed it as a kind and still can enjoy it even now despite this.

I never did see Spectacular Spider-man, but from what everyone says though, I'd like it much more than TAS.


----------

